# phragmites



## garyb (Jan 23, 2003)

how do you improve ''YOUR'' property with phragmites.... i have about 2 acres of them, they are totally worthless, absoultly nothing grows under them maybe except ]zivka] mosquitoes....they wont allow you to cover them up, cutting them they come back thicker,forget about burning them,chemicals maybe but who pays for them ? i pay the taxes on this property but i am not allowed to control it and the deq wont control it either but they want to keep it the wetlands no matter what the zivka problem is......this is fine.if it is state owned property but i believe it is an infringment on my constitional right are far as pursuit of happiness...you cannot even walk thru these plants if you have ayhmus or some other respritory problems...now with zivka mosquitoes i can no longer enjoy my property..........


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

No need to worry about "zika" mosquitos in Michigan, at least according to MSU. They would also be a good source for information on phragmite removal.

*"Neither of the principal vector species is found in Michigan*, however, _Aedes albopictus_ has made it to northern Ohio and we will likely see established populations in southern Michigan in the near future. _Aedes aegypti_, the main vector, will not establish here until our climate warms dramatically because it cannot tolerate even mild winter conditions. *Therefore, the chance of contracting Zika via local transmission by mosquitoes in Michigan is extremely low to non-existent."

http://msue.anr.msu.edu/news/zika_virus_concerns_for_michigan_residents*

Here is something that may help as well.

https://www.michigan.gov/documents/deq/deq-ogl-Guide-Phragmites_204659_7.pdf


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Spray them with Rodeo. One application won't do it.
It's approved for that purpose.
http://www.cdms.net/LDat/ld4TN009.pdf

I guess I don't understand the part about who will pay for it. One would assume it's the same guy who pays for lawn care and landscaping maintenance.


----------



## garyb (Jan 23, 2003)

Luv2hunteup said:


> Spray them with Rodeo. One application won't do it.
> It's approved for that purpose.
> http://www.cdms.net/LDat/ld4TN009.pdf
> 
> I guess I don't understand the part about who will pay for it. One would assume it's the same guy who pays for lawn care and landscaping maintenance.


what i am saying is why i should i have to pay for it ? think about it for a second...and you will see where i am coming from


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

garyb said:


> what i am saying is why i should i have to pay for it ? think about it for a second...and you will see where i am coming from


There are many in here, myself included, that would LOVE to have a wetland that could be rehabilitated. A private honey hole for woodies and mallards. I wish I had your problem.


----------



## garyb (Jan 23, 2003)

DecoySlayer said:


> There are many in here, myself included, that would LOVE to have a wetland that could be rehabilitated. A private honey hole for woodies and mallards. I wish I had your problem.


you people just dont get it....these plants can grow to 14 ft.high and will grow to the waters edge and sometimes even in the water ,so thick u cant hardly walk tru them....ducks will no longer breed because there is no place to make a nest, maybe woodies could make it ....


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

garyb said:


> you people just dont get it....these plants can grow to 14 ft.high and will grow to the waters edge and sometimes even in the water ,so thick u cant hardly walk tru them....ducks will no longer breed because there is no place to make a nest, maybe woodies could make it ....


No, you are wrong, we do get it. I would LOVE to have your problem. A 2 acre wetland to rehab and hun?. A private, 2 acre wetland to shape to your own needs? WOW! How I envy you!

I hunt with many from the DNR and I am well aware of the damage invasive phragmites are doing to our state. I know that the state, DU, the feds, everyone, are scrambling to find the answer.

Try looking for solutions. Become a good steward. We all have a responsibility to keep our resources in good shape. The links below may be a place you can start.

Again, I wish I had the problem you have.

http://www.ducks.org/media/Conservation/GLARO/_documents/_library/_conservation/Lands.pdf

http://www.ducks.org/about-du/frequently-asked-questions/conservation-faqs

http://www.ducks.org/media/Conservation/GLARO/_documents/_library/_landowner/Landowner_Guide.pdf


----------



## garyb (Jan 23, 2003)

garyb said:


> you people just dont get it....these plants can grow to 14 ft.high and will grow to the waters edge and sometimes even in the water ,so thick u cant hardly walk tru them....ducks will no longer breed because there is no place to make a nest, maybe woodies could make it ....





DecoySlayer said:


> No, you are wrong, we do get it. I would LOVE to have your problem. A 2 acre wetland to rehab and hun?. A private, 2 acre wetland to shape to your own needs? WOW! How I envy you!
> 
> I hunt with many from the DNR and I am well aware of the damage invasive phragmites are doing to our state. I know that the state, DU, the feds, everyone, are scrambling to find the answer.
> 
> ...


please dont say this and tell me i am wrong ,maybe in your mind i am but in my mind i am right all you think about is hunting nothing else that makes you a little narrow minded.. end of this thread


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

garyb said:


> please dont say this and tell me i am wrong ,maybe in your mind i am but in my mind i am right all you think about is hunting nothing else that makes you a little narrow minded.. end of this thread


No, all I meant to say is that you were wrong about not understanding about phragmites. Sorry I did not break up my paragraphs right.

Fine, if you don't want to hunt. You choice, Rehab the wetland because it is the right thing to do. Michigan is losing way to much of it's wetlands. It hurts all of us as we lose them. Losing wetlands hurts all kinds of native species, plants, animals, amphibians, waterfowl of all kinds, not just ducks.

The loss of wetlands is contributing to the algae blooms in the Great Lakes. Losing wetlands contributes to declining water quality.

Again, I wish I had your problem. I envy you. Not only for the hunting opportunities, but for the chance, and privilege, to "give back" a little of what I have consumed. We should all have the goal of leaving this place a little better than we found it.

Michigan's wetlands are one our greatest resources.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

garyb said:


> what i am saying is why i should i have to pay for it ? think about it for a second...and you will see where i am coming from


Why shouldn't you have to pay for it is a better question. It's your property your responsibility to maintain it plus no government agency is asking you to remove them. If you don't want phragmites eliminate them. If you don't want to do it, live with them. Your 2 acre patch is not bothering a single member on this site plus they are not an endangered or threatened plant species.


----------



## UplandnWaterfowl (Jan 3, 2010)

garyb said:


> you people just dont get it


Believe me we all get it. You not only have our sympathy, you have our empathy, there are many in the same situation and the majority of those wish they only had a 2 acre problem. Not one of these people (like yourself) did anything to invite Phrag's on their property, were prevented from treating them in the early years when it could have been cost effective, have to still pull permits to do anything about it and will only at best get a 50% (with cap) match of funds only if you are in a grant area. Even if you can get any assistance, the cost of the approved treatment programs is outside the reach of most people. Also, if you can't get your neighbors to also treat at the same time, you are looking at treating again and again.

If you really want to get fired up and truly mad on this issue, PM me and I will invite you to my place, I will take you on a tour and you will leave with tears in your eyes on how destructive Phrag's are to our wetlands and wildlife, how massive this problem really is and property owners that are impacted far worse than your situation.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

It would be worth talking with DU to see if they can help. 

I do agree that the State does make it difficult to remedy the problem.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

UplandnWaterfowl said:


> Believe me we all get it. You not only have our sympathy, you have our empathy, there are many in the same situation and the majority of those wish they only had a 2 acre problem. Not one of these people (like yourself) did anything to invite Phrag's on their property, were prevented from treating them in the early years when it could have been cost effective, have to still pull permits to do anything about it and will only at best get a 50% (with cap) match of funds only if you are in a grant area. Even if you can get any assistance, the cost of the approved treatment programs is outside the reach of most people. Also, if you can't get your neighbors to also treat at the same time, you are looking at treating again and again.
> 
> If you really want to get fired up and truly mad on this issue, PM me and I will invite you to my place, I will take you on a tour and you will leave with tears in your eyes on how destructive Phrag's are to our wetlands and wildlife, how massive this problem really is and property owners that are impacted far worse than your situation.


I know what you mean. We own 2 miles of Wildfowl Bay frontage that has been taken over by phragmites.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

garyb said:


> please dont say this and tell me i am wrong ,maybe in your mind i am but in my mind i am right all you think about is hunting nothing else that makes you a little narrow minded.. end of this thread


Did you just come here with your problem to see if someone else would come along to figure out how to solve _*your*_ problem, and pay for it for you? What has anyone on here done to cause _*your*_ problem, and incur your anger? Several site members have offered very valid suggestions for _*you*_ to pursue, in an effort to solve _*your*_ problem. Who is being narrow minded?


----------



## UplandnWaterfowl (Jan 3, 2010)

GaryB, I got a way to solve your problem and also make you a millionaire, just start a company doing this:








People pay you for the raw material and then pay your again for the end product, who says America is not the land of opportunity.


----------



## dlehnert (Jul 1, 2013)

Depending on where your property is located there are some groups of people that are working together to irradicate or at least get it under control. Phrag is a huge problem not only on small wetlands but all along the great lakes shoreline also. Controlling phrag is a couple year process and it does involve spraying but it can be done.


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

Luv2hunteup said:


> I know what you mean. We own 2 miles of Wildfowl Bay frontage that has been taken over by phragmites.


Grant Program


----------



## smith34 (Feb 2, 2009)

Ya, they suck, but if YOU want to make YOUR property better for YOU, then YOU have some serious work ahead for YOU! They are controllable and beatable, but very time consuming and labor intensive. Your issue is not alone, landowners with autumn olive, amur honeysuckle, countless other invasives fight similar fights to maintain their lands how they want. If you dont want to spend money, let mother nature control your land how she wants. If you want your land a certain way, prepare to work and pay for how you want it. Unless you find a welfare program to make someone else pay for your personal gains, thats how it is.


----------



## UplandnWaterfowl (Jan 3, 2010)

Big Frank 25 said:


> Grant Program


I am hoping your post was meant as a joke. Did you even look at the:
ELIGIBLE GRANT APPLICANTS
Local, federal, or tribal units of government, nonprofit organizations, and universities may apply for a Michigan Invasive Species Grant for work to be conducted in Michigan.

How is this going to help individuals looking for assistance. Additionally, look at the Grants they awarded last year, a very small percentage even went to Phrag's and when it did, it focused more on education then actual removal. Heck, my county got more money to do a study on Developing an Effective Lethal Control Strategy for Feral Swine (I have never seen one and spend a ton of time outdoors) than Prag's removal (that I see everyday).


----------



## dlehnert (Jul 1, 2013)

UplandnWaterfowl said:


> I am hoping your post was meant as a joke.
> 
> How is this going to help individuals looking for assistance. Additionally, look at the Grants they awarded last year, a very small percentage even went to Phrag's and when it did, it focused more on education then actual removal.


I know that it looks like small money for phrag in that gratn and alot went to outreach but this was the first big organized effort to control phrag and there are still alot of people that think that crap looks nice. I know that this has been very successful effort and people are learning how they can control phrag and educating their neighbors as well. 

http://www.michiganinvasives.org/saginawbaycisma/


----------

